

Parenthesis Permutation: In 7 lines of Python - spicavigo
http://codebunk.com/bunk#-IsrtQcv125Udslem2wL

======
shadykiller
Here's a 1 liner port in ruby :

(l = ->(n,s=',o=0,c=0){ puts s and return if s.length == n ||
l.call(n,s+')',o,c+1) || o<n/2 && l.call(n,s+'(',o+1,c) if o>=c }).call(6)

~~~
spicavigo
Shame on you!

------
arihersh
This is a very cool tool, @spicavigo! I look forward to using it in
recruiting.

